# Rascal Dog Litter Box "Little Squirt" ?



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Hey there,

I'm looking into temporary indoor potties. I do not plan on providing one indefinitely, just until we get sorted, so I don't want to spend $300 on it. What in your experience is the best way to go? Soleil will be 13 weeks and already sleeping in her crate when we get her.

Thanks!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome!!! Have never used an indoor potty-so I am of no help. Just wanted to say hi and I love the name Soleil. That is the name of our neighbor's daughter.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I start my puppies using a potty patch when they are 3-3.5 weeks old. My 5 mo old just graduated from using one to going outside. Perhaps that would be a solution for you. You can buy them on Ebay for less than $50.00.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We use the Rascal Dog, and like it very much. We did find, however, that the fake grass got stinky really fast, and we couldn't find any way of really getting it clean enough that it didn't smell. So we use the boxes with wood pellet litter. You can also use them with pee pads with or without the grate covering them, so there are a lot of options in terms of how to use them.

I know you think you only want an indoor potty temporarily, but I see you are from Chicago, where winters can be fierce. Kodi MOSTLY goes outside, but we REALLY like having an indoor option for him in terrible weather, or just when we have to leave him for longer than usual.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody uses the Ugodog and he took to it pretty well. I like the fact that the pee pad (or newspaper if you are using that) goes under the grate so he can't get at it. He is a paper/pee pad terror so it needs to be out of his way. It's also really easy to clean.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I use the piddle pads that go into a tray that you can buy at petsmart. Whimsy was trained on piddle pads and they remains an indoor option for her. Great when the weather is bad etc. works out great for us!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi destroys pee pads, even in a frame. The problem with a grated system like the UgoDog is that he will only pee on the grate, not poop.


----------



## 3DogNite (Apr 19, 2011)

If she's as smart as her sister, she'll probably plumb her own bathroom ; - )


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

HAH! Btw, what are you doing to p train Lola?


----------



## 3DogNite (Apr 19, 2011)

We're doing crate training and the "watch her like a hawk and take her out on a schedule routine." She's had a couple of accidents but we know that's going to happen. I bought a bell for the door yesterday and we're going to try that moving forward. So you must be getting the red sable girl! I took this picture when we went to see Lola for the first time. My sister was with us and couldn't resist picking yours up because she was sooo sweet!.


----------



## 3DogNite (Apr 19, 2011)

oops, picture didn't show...


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

OOOOH Thank you!! Love that photo. 

Did Diane do any preliminary p training with them?

She looks so big! I think she's going to be a big girl...


----------



## 3DogNite (Apr 19, 2011)

Diane said she used a washable pee pad because havs love to shred the other ones. I'm just wanting her to go outside so I'm not using them. I will say she seems so hold it fairly well as she has not had an accident in her crate at nite at all...but then again, she knows how to unzip it and escape so that could explain the clean crate!


----------



## 3DogNite (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh and don't worry about her size...my sister is freakishly small ;-)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

www.mednetdirect.com/washable I really like this type of training pad I am sure you can find them cheaper. My breeder sent me home with one and it still is like new and we have been using it for over 4 mo.
Your girl is adorable !


----------

